# John Calvin's Health



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 8, 2006)

I read an interesting essay on John Calvin's health problems (which were many): Calvin Cooke, _Calvin's Illnesses and Their Relation to Christian Vocation_, Timothy George, ed., _John Calvin & the Church: A Prism of Reform_. It was way TMI, but a fascinating look at the "thorns" in his flesh and how he dealt with them.


----------

